# Does anyone have this chisel set?



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm looking to buy my first decent chisel set. I've only owned really cheap ones before but I'm finding myself doing more woodworking where I need a nice(r) set. 

I'm 50 years old and only doing casual hobby stuff so I'm looking for a set under $100 and was curious if anyone had opinions about this set: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076HDFR58/

They are only a partial tang but the seller claims they are fine for use with (wood/rubber) mallets if not misused. 

I don't have an issue per-se with Chinese made stuff as IMO they are as capable of making decent stuff as anywhere else, if asked to and if decent QC is in place [aka iPhones]. And very capable of making total crap stuff if requested. Basically as long as it's well made and priced well, I don't care where it comes from.

I previously purchased this set: https://www.amazon.com/Professional-Wood-Chisel-Tools-Roll/dp/B0794YMBDR The wooden handle on the smallest was split so they had to be returned. Worse, after doing some research (apart from the two smaller sizes being different by 1mm and including a leather tool pouch) they appear to be same as the Aldi set that sells in the US for $6.99. https://paulsellers.com/2015/06/aldi-chisels-in-usa-stores/

Not sure how they managed it but the seller had Amazon delete my first review, so I left another. I contacted them and they're response was "these are not the same as the Aldi set because 2 are a different size and there is a leather wrap" which seemed to me to be deliberately missing the point.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

The biggest reason for me not to purchase Chinese made products is not their poor quality, but the fact that they regularly steel intellectual property. I'll buy foreign made products if they will get the job done, but not from China if I can help it. 



Gidabrand sounds like a sleazy company and the Kaypars appear to be better for dovetails and fine chisel work anyhow. Depends on what you need them for though. Have you looked at the Narex chisels or even the new Stanley 750s? Seem to have good reviews and a lot more of them.


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

JohnTC said:


> The biggest reason for me not to purchase Chinese made products is not their poor quality, but the fact that they regularly steel intellectual property. I'll buy foreign made products if they will get the job done, but not from China if I can help it.


I hear you. 



> Gidabrand sounds like a sleazy company


One of the Amazon questions was where are these made and the response was "China" "we're a small company" "our supplier" ... from this it's clear to me that they are too small to have an exclusive supplier and it's very likely that their chisel set is minus some minor size issues, the same construction as the Aldi $6.99 set. 



> Have you looked at the Narex chisels or even the new Stanley 750s? Seem to have good reviews and a lot more of them.


I looked at:

https://www.amazon.com/Narex-Woodworking-Chisels-Wooden-Presentation/dp/B0165WKKY2/

https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-16-793-Sweetheart-Socket-Chisel/dp/B004TK0IG8

I think I'd prefer the socket style to the tang style. Not sure where the Stanley ones are made, also some scary reviews claiming people received fake knock offs.

I go to the Czech Republic each year for work, was wondering whether Narex can be picked up cheaper there or if with VAT it'll be way more expensive.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a set of Marples bench chisels which are pretty good ones and are under $100 a set. I also have a set of Robert Sorby mortising chisels which are over $100 a set. The chisels in the last link you posted look like paring chisels.


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

BigJim said:


> I have a set of Marples bench chisels which are pretty good ones and are under $100 a set.


All the "Marples" ones I'm seeing now are Irwin branded like these:

https://www.amazon.com/IRWIN-Marples-Woodworking-Chisel-M444SB6N/dp/B000RG2Y56

Made in China now.

I'm going back to the UK in July, I had pondering trying to pick up an old Marples set (Sheffield steel).


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

crazybrit said:


> I hear you.
> 
> 
> One of the Amazon questions was where are these made and the response was "China" "we're a small company" "our supplier" ... from this it's clear to me that they are too small to have an exclusive supplier and it's very likely that their chisel set is minus some minor size issues, the same construction as the Aldi $6.99 set.
> ...


I think I heard somewhere the Stanleys are made in Mexico but not sure. Doubt the price difference would be worth the wait. I'd just get them if they are the ones you like the most. With you on the socket style. Picked up 4 socket chisels today (Stanley, Keen Kutter, Samson, and no name) at a garage sale for 50 cents each.


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

JohnTC said:


> I'd just get them if they are the ones you like the most.


I think I'm inclined to get the Kaypar ones. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076HDFR58/
The honing stone and guide would be useful. I also don't see the same style from other vendors (unlike the Gidabrand, Aldi, Lidl, etc ones).

Mostly I was curious if anyone had tried the Kaypar ones.

After this pickup some vintage used Marple socket chisels as I see them.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

crazybrit said:


> All the "Marples" ones I'm seeing now are Irwin branded like these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/IRWIN-Marples-Woodworking-Chisel-M444SB6N/dp/B000RG2Y56
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware they they are made in China now days, I have the older set. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I probably have around 50 chisels from Harbor Freight to expensive German chisels and I can't tell a difference between them. The only chisel I have that is noticeably better is a homemade one I made from a jointer knife. If you get them sharpened right they will stay sharp.


----------



## topgunguy79 (May 16, 2018)

I picked up this set from lowes and they are made in the UK

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Stanley-FATMAX-4-Pack-Woodworking-Chisels-Set/3654116


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

These tools are cheap. You get 8 chisels, a sharpening stone, a honing guide, and "a distinctive storage case", all for $55. That's the cost of a single high-end chisel. If they do the job, great! You're done.

What if they don't work out? What does "The chisels didn't work out" mean? It could mean:

* Not comfortable to hold and use.
* Dull too quickly; need frequent sharpening.
* Can't be flattened or sharpened. Won't take an edge at all. Perhaps the steel is so brittle that it flakes off at the edge, for example. 
* The chisels don't cut right, whatever that means. (Although I wonder whether "They don't cut right" really means, "I don't know how to sharpen a chisel properly.") 
* If the chisels are used, then they could have been ruined from overheating the steel on a standard bench grinder, for example. You can sharpen them, but they won't hold the edge.

The above reasons may contribute to why people keep buying chisels. 

If the Kaypar chisels are comfortable to use, work well, stay sharp long enough to get the job done, and don't require too much maintenance, then you have found a great bargain. What have you got to lose? If they don't work out, give them to Habitat for Humanity or a young apprentice at your woodworking club, or something like that, and then you will know why some people pay more for chisels. 

In case it matters, I bought a used set of four Crown chisels for an excellent price from a retiring woodworker. I have found that retiring woodworkers are a good source for quality old tools at a fair price.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Well Donald now taking action. I heard one manufacturer say that the item from China was cheaper than the steel required to make it in UK/US.
johnep


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

johnep1934 said:


> Well Donald now taking action. I heard one manufacturer say that the item from China was cheaper than the steel required to make it in UK/US.
> johnep


With the new tariffs, not for long.


----------



## tangolima (May 9, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> I probably have around 50 chisels from Harbor Freight to expensive German chisels and I can't tell a difference between them. The only chisel I have that is noticeably better is a homemade one I made from a jointer knife. If you get them sharpened right they will stay sharp.


For each of your German chisel I will trade it with a full set of new harbor freight chisels. Deal?

My first chisel set was HF set for $9.99. Their edges would roll over after a few uses. The steel was simply too soft. I spent about $75 to buy a better set. Then I basically had to beg people to take my HF set for free. I should have saved it to trade you with the worst of your German chisels. 

Let me if you are interested in the trade.

-TL

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

tangolima said:


> For each of your German chisel I will trade it with a full set of new harbor freight chisels. Deal?
> 
> My first chisel set was HF set for $9.99. Their edges would roll over after a few uses. The steel was simply too soft. I spent about $75 to buy a better set. Then I basically had to beg people to take my HF set for free. I should have saved it to trade you with the worst of your German chisels.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's the steel in the HF chisels. If you are bending the ends of the chisel then you are grinding them at the wrong angle for the wood you are using. The only time I have experienced this is if I have chisels ground for soft wood and use them on a hard wood like oak. Once the chisel is ground on a shorter angle they work fine for oak.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't think it's the steel in the HF chisels. If you are bending the ends of the chisel then you are grinding them at the wrong angle for the wood you are using. The only time I have experienced this is if I have chisels ground for soft wood and use them on a hard wood like oak. Once the chisel is ground on a shorter angle they work fine for oak.


With respect, I disagree. As you read above, @Steve Neul has the German-made chisels to compare against the Harbor Freight chisels. If all else is the same, then I would blame the cheap steel too.

About a year ago, I bought a set of Harbor Freight chisels. I returned them. They sharpened up okay, but would not stay sharp for long when I tried them on various woods.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have been completely happy with the aldi chisels, The steel sharpens and hones well and are comfortable to use as bench chisels. My only gripe is they are metric widths...but I don't care, they pare and hold an edge for long periods between sharpenings. As for the price...under $8.00 for four...can't be beat!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

If I ever had the chance to buy Narex at the CZ factory, I'd be bringing home one of everything.
I use two left and right pairs of Narex skews for form-line carvings in western red cedar.
They hold a carving sharp edge for longer than any other skews that I own and use.

Looks over the chisel sets that you will find in the Lee Valley online catalog.
I don't think you will ever get "stiffed" on steel quality


----------



## tangolima (May 9, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't think it's the steel in the HF chisels. If you are bending the ends of the chisel then you are grinding them at the wrong angle for the wood you are using. The only time I have experienced this is if I have chisels ground for soft wood and use them on a hard wood like oak. Once the chisel is ground on a shorter angle they work fine for oak.


Maybe not. May be just the harbor freight name that makes them lousy. But still want the trade? 

I used to go to HF every weekend. Now I only go there mostly for disposable stuff. Their chisels are pretty much disposable grade.

-TL

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tool Agnostic said:


> With respect, I disagree. As you read above, @Steve Neul has the German-made chisels to compare against the Harbor Freight chisels. If all else is the same, then I would blame the cheap steel too.
> 
> About a year ago, I bought a set of Harbor Freight chisels. I returned them. They sharpened up okay, but would not stay sharp for long when I tried them on various woods.


I can't tell the steel is any different in about a dozen different brands of chisels I have. The cheap chisels I have don't have to be sharpened any more often than any of the rest of them.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

tangolima said:


> For each of your German chisel I will trade it with a full set of new harbor freight chisels. Deal?
> 
> My first chisel set was HF set for $9.99. Their edges would roll over after a few uses. The steel was simply too soft. I spent about $75 to buy a better set. Then I basically had to beg people to take my HF set for free. I should have saved it to trade you with the worst of your German chisels.
> 
> ...


Have those $9.99 HF chisels but prefer to use the $9.99 three pack of old Stanley chisels. Have a HF plane as well. The steel they use in their blades is terrible or heat treated terribly.


----------



## tangolima (May 9, 2018)

JohnTC said:


> Have those $9.99 HF chisels but prefer to use the $9.99 three pack of old Stanley chisels. Have a HF plane as well. The steel they use in their blades is terrible or heat treated terribly.


It is the steel I believe. It simply doesn't have proper percentage of carbon in it, or it is just mild steel. I even tried hardening and re-tempering. Didn't make a slight of difference. A few light parings on pine end grain would dull the edge. Under magnifying lens I could see the apex of the edge folded over. No chipping though. When sharpened on water stone, it produced a lingering burr, which is sign of soft steel.

Well, $9.99 for a set of 6, I got what I paid for; a bunch of mild steel spikes with wood handles.

-TL

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

tangolima said:


> It is the steel I believe. It simply doesn't have proper percentage of carbon in it, or it is just mild steel. I even tried hardening and re-tempering. Didn't make a slight of difference. A few light parings on pine end grain would dull the edge. Under magnifying lens I could see the apex of the edge folded over. No chipping though. When sharpened on water stone, it produced a lingering burr, which is sign of soft steel.
> 
> Well, $9.99 for a set of 6, I got what I paid for; a bunch of mild steel spikes with wood handles.
> 
> ...


I heat treated the plane iron with the same result.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

I have the Stanley Bailey set and have been very happy with it.

5 chisels + leather roll for $64. Made in England. The backs required more work to flatten than I would've liked, but they have been good chisels for the money. Hold an edge well and are easy to sharpen. The handles are beefy, so I probably wouldn't use them for detail work like dovetails.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a set of Stanley wood chisels. They are good and like any edged tool, they need sharpened.
crazybrit, remember that if you buy in one country and bring them back to GB, you might be hit with import duties. Had to pay import duties for a label maker that went from the USA to Canada.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a set of the Wood River bench chisels (these), and they've worked out quite well. I had some trouble with them initially, but that was solved by learning to sharpen.

I'd stay away from both the cheapest tools and the highest priced tools. The first may not be very good in the long run, and you're unlikely to get your money's worth from the second.

Also, don't forget to include a budget for sharpening. I'm happy with my DMT plates, but as far as I'm concerned there isn't really a "wrong" method of sharpening, so pick what you're comfortable with.


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

Tool Agnostic said:


> In case it matters, I bought a used set of four Crown chisels for an excellent price from a retiring woodworker. I have found that retiring woodworkers are a good source for quality old tools at a fair price.


I ended up taking a different route.

I bought two Marples socket handle chisels off eBay for $15 shipped. They needed a fair bit of attention but the price was right. 

I also bought the Veritas deluxe honing guide and a Norton dual 1000/4000 grit stone. I need to practice my technique as @4000 grit it's sharp but not sharp enough to remove hairs off my arm. I'll see if a final pass over a strop improves things. I also need to check the alignment on the Veritas and rework the bevel on the wider chisel as it's definitely bowed.

I'll be keeping my eyes open for similar older tools. There is something about them that I just like.


----------



## crazybrit (Mar 16, 2013)

Pineknot_86 said:


> crazybrit, remember that if you buy in one country and bring them back to GB, you might be hit with import duties. Had to pay import duties for a label maker that went from the USA to Canada.


Only if the value of the goods exceeds $800. This is coming INTO the U.S.A. Shipped, or carried in.

From the U.S.A to other countries, totally different deal.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

crazybrit said:


> [...]I also bought the Veritas deluxe honing guide [...]


+1 on the Veritas honing guide. There is no comparison between it and the typical honing guides that we see everywhere. I highly recommend the Veritas honing guide.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't think it's the steel in the HF chisels. If you are bending the ends of the chisel then you are grinding them at the wrong angle for the wood you are using. The only time I have experienced this is if I have chisels ground for soft wood and use them on a hard wood like oak. Once the chisel is ground on a shorter angle they work fine for oak.


Wow, so different sharpening angles, depending on the hardness/type of wood the chisel is used for. Interesting.

That makes me think ... you must have different sets of chisels for different woods. If not, I would think it would be a pain to re-grind them when you switch between woods.

What angles do you use for what kind of woods?

Then there is the question of how you organize or mark them so as to avoid using the wrongly ground chisel on the wrong kind of wood.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

After having seen photos of some of the carving Steve has done I for one would not be so bold as to dispute what he says about chisels.

If you should want to sharpen them at different angles there is a plan for a simple guide to set the jig here:
https://www.popularwoodworking.com/...s-schwarz-blog/sharpening-angles-for-dullards


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> Wow, so different sharpening angles, depending on the hardness/type of wood the chisel is used for. Interesting.
> 
> That makes me think ... you must have different sets of chisels for different woods. If not, I would think it would be a pain to re-grind them when you switch between woods.
> 
> ...


I had a project once that was made out of oak and I proceeded to carve it with the same chisels I had been carving walnut with and the ends of the chisels just folded over. I did have to regrind most of the chisels I used on that project but I waited until they folded over to do it. I suppose a person could grind the chisels to a shorter angle and keep it that way but they cut softer wood so much better ground long. I found the easiest solution is to quit carving the harder woods. It's a lot of work to carve wood anyway and out of oak the job is twice as long.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

FrankC said:


> After having seen photos of some of the carving Steve has done I for one would not be so bold as to dispute what he says about chisels.
> 
> If you should want to sharpen them at different angles there is a plan for a simple guide to set the jig here:
> https://www.popularwoodworking.com/...s-schwarz-blog/sharpening-angles-for-dullards


After posting what I did I got to thinking HF is constantly changing manufacturers. It may be I got chisels from a better manufacturer than others that bought their chisels.


----------



## Sudsy (Jun 18, 2018)

BigJim said:


> I wasn't aware they they are made in China now days, I have the older set. Sorry bout that.


Damn !
I was about to recommend the same ones. Love my old Record chisel set. I've collected much better stuff over the years, but I still find myself reaching for them.

China - Damn !


----------

